# Decalgirl Wallpaper Codes



## JenRichard (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi everyone-

So, I heard that the decalgirl wallpaper codes can be used and downloaded by anyone. I actually tried this with a few iPhone wallpapers and it is true. I have been wanting matching wallpaper for my K3 Stand Alone, so my question is this. Is there anyone out there with a K1 (these dressers are still eligible for the wallpaper code) that has wallpaper codes they would like to share? Even if it's not for Stand Alone, let's share these. Once a code is posted, you can download the jpg at www.getmywallpaper.com. If anyone is interested in finding out how to hack the screensavers on the K3, PM me. 

Happy Kindling!

Jen


----------

